# 1st chainsaw purchase



## SimplyGreen (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm about to purchase my 1st chainsaw to do some minor tree servicing jobs, I dont plan on getting into tree service heavily but I do occasionally run into taking down a tree here and there..

Not higher then 20ft that is..

As of now, I only have a Shindaiwa Pole saw and I plan on purchasing a chainsaw.. I've looked at stihl's and shindaiwa's, but I think stihl's is much btter lol..

What do you guys think?


----------



## TreeJunkie (Nov 5, 2004)

Go w/ Stihl. I've ran both. In my opinion Shindaiwa are a large hot load of crapp.

If you want tendonitis of the elbow go w/ the shindaiwa. They won't stay running for anything.


----------



## TreeJunkie (Nov 5, 2004)

From the sound of your needs I would purchase the MS880. Should fit your needs nicely. Not too much power, but will get most anything in the 20 ft range down. Excellent climbing saw as well. Real easy starting too, even my g/f has no problems w/ it. It's an excellent beginners saw!


----------



## okietreedude1 (Nov 5, 2004)

Echo 3000/3400

Either of these will do the starter just fine. Much Cheaper than a stihl too.

Dont have any knowledge of the shindaiwa.


----------



## TreeJunkie (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okietreedude1 _
> *Echo 3000/3400
> 
> Either of these will do the starter just fine. Much Cheaper than a stihl too.
> ...



Darnit David,, 
I just went and made the gent a darn good recommendation. Now you know that Echo can't match the prowess for inthe tree maneuverability of the MS880 Stihl.


----------



## TreeJunkie (Nov 5, 2004)

here's another good beginners saw.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 5, 2004)

A Husqvarna 350 or 353, would be perfect. You can get a 350 for $279 or a 353 for $339 at http://www.baileys-online.com/husky.htm


----------



## okietreedude1 (Nov 5, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=79666&item=4333755437&rd=1




Here's a good looking used one. If I needed another, Id buy it. Its got some time left, but would be a steal for less than $135.


----------



## SimplyGreen (Nov 5, 2004)

Whoa, thanks for the recommendations..

How much is the MS880?

Thanks okie!!! I just placed a bid on that chainsaw, lol..


----------



## TreeJunkie (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm not quite sure what the 880's cost is these days. Might call your still rep.


----------



## BewtifulTreeMan (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Andyshine77 _
> *A Husqvarna 350 or 353, would be perfect. You can get a 350 for $279 or a 353 for $339 at http://www.baileys-online.com/husky.htm *



www.*****.com also has good prices on the huskys. 
$270 for a 350
$314 for a 353
those include 2 spare chains

346xp is a sweet little saw, $354 from *****


----------



## ArtifexArboreus (Nov 5, 2004)

*ms880!!!*

come on now, we all know that the ms880 makes a great starter saw but we are talking about trees no higher than 20 feet here. i strongly suggest using husqvarna's 3120. it's got great power to weight ration and with the optional top handle modification, she makes a great climbing saw.


----------



## BewtifulTreeMan (Nov 5, 2004)

yeah, *****.com has that 3120 with a cute little 50" bar for only $1400, goforit


----------



## ArtifexArboreus (Nov 5, 2004)

*50"*

Not nearly enough. I suggest welding two of them together. Be carefull though, you don't want'er too big. Remember, we're talking about a starter saw here.


----------



## BewtifulTreeMan (Nov 5, 2004)

good idea, this way he wont even need to get out his pole saw to prune up those 20 footers


----------



## ArtifexArboreus (Nov 5, 2004)

*nice*

thats the idea my friend, thats the idea. speaking of that, i went to a halloween party on the 30th and my buddy took a 660 magnum with a 36" bar and ran through the house with it running. there was no chain on the saw so the stunt was funny, not stupid although many a party goer was complaining about bar and chain oil on their face and costum and the owner of the house was wondering what the wonderful smell was.


----------



## geofore (Nov 5, 2004)

*Bogus*

Artifex, I'm calling this Bogus Story, If the chain were off the saw how could the guests be sprayed? With no chain on there is anything to throw the oil all over the guests. It just drips oil all over the rugs on the floor. That's why the guys at the Haunted House ran theirs without oil. Been there! Done that! Your story is BOGUS! You're standing in a puddle of doo with this story. I'd say try again but I'd like to see you gone from this site.


----------



## ArtifexArboreus (Nov 5, 2004)

*bogus??*

on last years ms660, the oilier dabbled right next to the sprocket. although there may not have been a chain to carry the oil, the oil dripping next to the sprocket would have been thrown forward. i challenge you to test it if only you had the money to afford a 660. nice try but the only thing bogus in this you. ya, take that buddy.
no seriously, even without a chain, a little oil will be thrown. i can see how you would think this is bogus but it did happen. quite amusing to may i ad.


----------



## rb_in_va (Nov 5, 2004)

Anyone want to see a baby pic of ArtifexArboreus/Adam Lucas?


----------



## BewtifulTreeMan (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rb_in_va _
> *Anyone want to see a baby pic of ArtifexArboreus/Adam Lucas? *



Thats some scarey stuff


----------



## ArtifexArboreus (Nov 5, 2004)

*baby pic*

i dont understand. if i make a joke, you all wig out, although you can joke about me. upon receiving your jokes, i don't cry to darin. i think its funny and healthy. it brings a little life to the forum. nice pic, although im a tad bit darker being an african-american and i assure you that i am not adam lucas although i wish he were still here. his posts were entertaining unlike some of the others here, showing pics of all their gear. wow buddy, congrats, you've got alot of gear next to bush in 04. the question is, do you know how to use it all.


----------



## rb_in_va (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ArtifexArboreus _
> *i assure you that i am not adam lucas although i wish he were still here.*



He showed up on Tuesday, and gets banned. You show up today and miss him? Looks like you've gone from being owner of fly by night tree care to owner of Troll By Day Inc.

Do you look anything like this?


----------



## ArtifexArboreus (Nov 5, 2004)

*nice*

a bit on the racist side but funny none the less. keep up the good work.


----------



## BewtifulTreeMan (Nov 5, 2004)

people on this board seem to take humor better when it is combined with some intellect.


----------



## ArtifexArboreus (Nov 5, 2004)

*intellect*

im workin on it bro.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TreeJunkie _
> *Go w/ Stihl. I've ran both. In my opinion Shindaiwa are a large hot load of crapp.
> 
> If you want tendonitis of the elbow go w/ the shindaiwa. They won't stay running for anything. *




This is one that I will disagree on. I run several Shindaiwas, I also have a lot of other brands of saws. 


While the Shindaiwas may weigh a little more than their Stihl or Husky counterparts, they are no less reliable.


The performance isn't too bad either!!!


Some real good deals can be found on Ebay.


----------



## DDM (Nov 5, 2004)

We went for a "Haunted Hayride" Right before Halloween. All of a Sudden There Stood Jason With The Spot Light On hin Pulling the Crap out of the Starter Rope of his Mac Eager Beaver! I shouted Should have Bought a Stihl! He threw the Mac towards the Wagon!And Stood they with his hands on his Hips. Funny as Hell


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 5, 2004)

*Uh ohhhhh....*

Ummm, DAVID!!!

BEHIND YA!!! LOOK OUT!!!

AHHHHHHHRRRRRGGHHHHHH.....


----------



## DDM (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: Uh ohhhhh....*



> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Ummm, DAVID!!!
> 
> BEHIND YA!!! LOOK OUT!!!
> ...



LMAO Yeah He is Going to Beat me with a 6Lb Hunk of Mac Yellow Plastic!


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Nov 5, 2004)

i dress up every year, even look at jobs dressed. 

Go to customers house i know is cool, blend in with kids; bluff way in door in confusion etc. Already know who is calm, have kids, no big dogs etc. having visited during year!

i'm always unrecognizable and demonic; this year only got thrown out of BestBuy; and only for standing there picking out tv etc. At the end of the day, trip thru a few bars. Go up to Ladies (try to hear name first) that i've never seen before and put on like they should know who it is. Why heck; we had the best time, at least i did; we started kinda out (real vague) by a parking lot a year and a half ago, i'd been out of town, but never forgot.....

Never get a denial, always get some kind of guessing, scanning thru memeory, blushing etc. i'd never mess around behind m'Lady's back etc.; so is jsut a fun thing!

65 year old Lady notices costume; i say i think she is nice too, or "Come here lil'girl!" want some candy?; all in fun!

Many stories; why should kids have all the fun! Heck, there as tall as me!


----------



## spacemule (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: bogus??*



> _Originally posted by ArtifexArboreus _
> *on last years ms660, the oilier dabbled right next to the sprocket. although there may not have been a chain to carry the oil, the oil dripping next to the sprocket would have been thrown forward. i challenge you to test it if only you had the money to afford a 660. nice try but the only thing bogus in this you. ya, take that buddy.
> no seriously, even without a chain, a little oil will be thrown. i can see how you would think this is bogus but it did happen. quite amusing to may i ad. *


Interesting how AA claims the story is real yet uses subjunctive terms to describe his self-purported actions, i.e. "would have been thrown" and "will be thrown," not "was thrown," implicitly contradicting himself.


----------



## SimplyGreen (Nov 5, 2004)

Yah, thanks for the feedback guys..


----------



## ArtifexArboreus (Nov 6, 2004)

*english teacher*

wow buddy, i guess you got me. i didn't know i had to use proper english when posting on this board. because of my lack of proper tense use, my story becomes false. im a liar.


----------



## huskycandoit (Nov 6, 2004)

*Shindaiwa*

Go for Shindiawa, because Stihl dealers are nothings but a holes, I know this because my brother tried to ask a Stihl a question and the idiot flipped out on him. He only asked a question about the idle of a blower. And Shindaiwa is a nicer saw i think.


----------



## spacemule (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: english teacher*



> _Originally posted by ArtifexArboreus _
> *wow buddy, i guess you got me. i didn't know i had to use proper english when posting on this board. because of my lack of proper tense use, my story becomes false. im a liar. *


Proper English isn't necessary to convince, but being coherent and cohesive is. I never said you lied, I only showed that you're not convincing. Consider the statement "I didn't do it, and I'll never do it again." See my point? lol


----------



## Newfie (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: Shindaiwa*



> _Originally posted by huskycandoit _
> *Go for Shindiawa, because Stihl dealers are nothings but a holes, I know this because my brother tried to ask a Stihl a question and the idiot flipped out on him. He only asked a question about the idle of a blower. And Shindaiwa is a nicer saw i think. *



Hmmm, so does that mean all people from Pittsburgh are idiots? 


I think your logic is skewed at best.


----------



## wct4life (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: english teacher*



> _Originally posted by ArtifexArboreus _
> *wow buddy, i guess you got me. i didn't know i had to use proper english when posting on this board. because of my lack of proper tense use, my story becomes false. im a liar. *


First, you should always capitalize the first letter of a sentence. Also, the word, I, needs to be capitalized. These are basic principles of grammar.
Now, it gets a little more complicated. Whenever you use a contraction, you need an apostrophe. Examlpe: You wrote "im a liar." The correct sentence structure would be "I'm a liar." Do you see the difference?
These simple rules help all of us when using the written word to communicate.


----------



## wct4life (Nov 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *What's the deal with "it's" and "its"? *


"It's" is a contraction of either the words, it is or it has.

"Its" is used to show ownership between two objects.

Hopefully that will help clear things up for you.


----------



## glens (Nov 6, 2004)

Don't go crying to Daniel...

If "it" possesses an it, then it's "its" it.


----------



## glens (Nov 6, 2004)

belonging to Mike = Mike's
belonging to Chris = Chris' (omit the s after an s)
belonging to us = our, ours
belonging to you = your, yours
(it is your choice -- the choice is yours)
belonging to it = its

it is = it's
it will = it'll
it would = it'd

is not = isn't
can not = can't
do not = don't

you are = you're
we are = we're
who are = who're


----------



## spacemule (Nov 6, 2004)

its verses it's <p>lol, Glens.


----------



## Chucky (Nov 6, 2004)

belonging to Chris = Chris' (omit the s after an s)

Hate to pick a nit here, Glen, but it's "Chris's. The rule to omit the s after an s only applies in plural possessive form.


----------



## Husky288XP (Nov 6, 2004)

Hey Newfie,
Watch what you say about Pittsburgh, or I will resort to what the Steelers did to the Patriots for you personally. Did you every see our three rivers, up close?


----------



## glens (Nov 6, 2004)

Chucky, I know enough to get by, but English has never been my strong point.&nbsp; It's a tough language...


----------



## spacemule (Nov 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *And to further confuse the matter, it's not Glen, it's Glens. *


And to further pick the nit, beginning a sentence with a coordinating conjunction is generally considered poor form.


----------



## spacemule (Nov 6, 2004)

Nor would I, muchacho.


----------



## glens (Nov 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *And to further confuse the matter, it's not Glen, it's Glens. *


Carrying that nit further, it's not Glens, but glens.&nbsp; If'n y'ant to capitalize the G ya gots to do the S, as GlenS, since names start with the big letters.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 6, 2004)

A powerfull commmand of language is a good thing to have.  


Go, Spacemule! GO!


----------



## glens (Nov 6, 2004)

Hey Butch, what kind of show are you guys running down there, anyway?&nbsp; I just saw today where some of your neighbors beat the crap out of Dennis Hopper and Peter Fonda, and killed Jack Nicholson, while they were sleeping; just for being different...




















If you haven't seen the "making of" documentary on the Easy Riders DVD you'd get a kick out of it, I'm sure.

Glen


----------



## jamie (Nov 7, 2004)

*english*

you know i have learnt more about how bad my englsih (than my tree work) is and how i really dont pay attention to my grammatical errors.

maybe i should be back off to school to improve my language..

either that or just learn gaelic and be done with it.

jamie


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Nov 7, 2004)

Though, i don't use Its as the possessive, it is how i was taught as a convention to maintain It's as a contraction seperately.

i guess Hollow Weenie (oops, i kinda accidentally say that to the Ladies, get lots of mileage out of it! ) is over ; but we have a winner!






(Florida Snowman)


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by glens _
> *Hey Butch, what kind of show are you guys running down there, anyway?&nbsp; I just saw today where some of your neighbors beat the crap out of Dennis Hopper and Peter Fonda, and killed Jack Nicholson, while they were sleeping; just for being different... *



So you didn't watch the rest of _Easy Rider_? Rednecks killed the other two in the end.

I was so mad after seeing that show, I went afterwards to the local hangout (for me at 15, that was the local bowling alley) and _dared_ any rednecks there to give me some chit.


----------



## glens (Nov 7, 2004)

Yeah, but I couldn't figure out where they were supposed to be.&nbsp; They'd talked about retiring in Florida with all their money...

If things are to be believed, their funny little cigarettes on film weren't tobacco and weren't just props.

But back to the English lesson...

A couple of things that really get my goat are when people say stuff like "all cars aren't built alike" instead of "not all cars are built alike".&nbsp; The second way is what's usually intended while the first rules out the possibility that any two actually <i>are</i> built alike.

"not all are" = "some are"
"all are not" = "none are"

The other thing that can make a person sound ignorant is the wrong misuse of "I" for "me".

Butch and I post on arboristsite.com
Butch posts on arboristsite.com with me
come post on arboristsite.com with Butch and me

not 

Butch and me post on arboristsite.com
Butch posts on arboristsite.com with I
come post on arboristsite.com with Butch and I

That last one is what one usually hears when a person is trying to be proper but instead comes across as a hick.

I understand the rule to be:&nbsp; drop the other person from the sentence and use I or me as you normally would (should).&nbsp; Then put them back in.

Glen


----------



## Newfie (Nov 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Husky288XP _
> *Hey Newfie,
> Watch what you say about Pittsburgh, or I will resort to what the Steelers did to the Patriots for you personally. Did you every see our three rivers, up close? *



Guess you missed the point I was trying to make. Your little bro made a statement about all Stihl dealers based on your experience with one Stihl dealer. Using his logic, I could safely assume that all people from Pittsburgh are idiots since little bro seems adept at coming across as one himself. Of course both statements are false and ludicrous.

Get it? 

So are you gonna beat me in a football game now?


----------



## Koa Man (Nov 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by glens _
> *
> 
> But back to the English lesson...
> ...



You should listen to some Hawaiian Pidgin.

But getting back to the topic of 1st saw purchase, 

"I wen buy one Poulan but the bugga was junk. Now I stay use Stihl."


----------



## Husky288XP (Nov 7, 2004)

Well my friend,
You forgot about the three rivers comment, and the threat or promise may still exist.


----------



## Husky288XP (Nov 7, 2004)

Also this little confrontation with stihl was at the ISA convention with a Stihl rep. Sorry to say this experience put a bad taste in my mouth and I will never patronize Stihl again. That Stihl rep. was fortunate that I was able to hold back my true intent, which was to kick his ass up and down the aisles of the convention center.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Nov 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Husky288XP _
> *Also this little confrontation with stihl was at the ISA convention with a Stihl rep. Sorry to say this experience put a bad taste in my mouth and I will never patronize Stihl again. That Stihl rep. was fortunate that I was able to hold back my true intent, which was to kick his ass up and down the aisles of the convention center. *




This statement is 100% true. I was there, the Stihl rep was totally out of line and was an idiot!!!


----------



## wct4life (Nov 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAHTREELIMBS _
> *This statement is 100% true. I was there, the Stihl rep was totally out of line and was an idiot!!! *


There's got to be more to this than just a question about a blowers idle. Would someone elaborate please.


----------



## Newfie (Nov 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAHTREELIMBS _
> *This statement is 100% true. I was there, the Stihl rep was totally out of line and was an idiot!!! *




I NEVER doubted that this particular Stihl representative was an idiot. 

My point was that just because ONE Stihl representative is an idiot, that doesn't make them all idiots, which is what huskycandoit said.



Are you guys in Pittburgh illiterate also?


----------



## Nickrosis (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: baby pic*



> _Originally posted by ArtifexArboreus _
> *it brings a little life to the forum. nice pic, although im a tad bit darker being an african-american and i assure you that i am not adam lucas although i wish he were still here.*


Funny you don't match your own pictures.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Nov 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wct4life _
> *There's got to be more to this than just a question about a blowers idle. Would someone elaborate please. *




All that was asked was a simple question about the blowers idle. That's it! 

The Stihl rep answered with an attitude and all sorts of profanities!



> _Originally posted by Newfie _
> *I NEVER doubted that this particular Stihl representative was an idiot.
> 
> My point was that just because ONE Stihl representative is an idiot, that doesn't make them all idiots, which is what huskycandoit said. *[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## rb_in_va (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: baby pic*



> _Originally posted by Nickrosis _
> *Funny you don't match your own pictures. *



Also, he claimed the following two pics are of him.

This one:


----------



## rb_in_va (Nov 8, 2004)

And this one:


----------



## rb_in_va (Nov 8, 2004)

BTW, those are from the Dead Salix thread. The original are 9 MB BMPs.


----------



## SimplyGreen (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey, what do you guys think of Husquarvana chainsaws vs Stihl chainsaws?

I was looking at the HUSKY 353 CHAINSAW...

What do you guys think of that model?


----------



## Newfie (Nov 8, 2004)

Probably a good choice, since we have established that Shindaiwas are steaming piles of crap and all Stihl dealers are a-holes. 

Buy a Husky and avoid the whole mess.


----------



## SimplyGreen (Nov 8, 2004)

HUSKY all the way!!!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 9, 2004)

I like mine, it's been a solid saw. Out of the box it's real tight, you'll need to run at least 20 tanks of gas through it before the power starts to kick in.


----------

